# Protech's Full 3 inch Downpipe with Vband



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

That's right you guessed it, Protech's new 3inch downpipe with Vband. Vbands are available for an extra charge of $100.00, and these are available directly from us or from one of our distributors.























































Comments welcome

Protech Fabrication


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

sweeeeeeeeet there is a god


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

sweet welding job


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

Sorry if this is a lame question... What does the Vband do?


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

It allows for a closer tolerance, as well as ease of installation. Remember, the only stupid question is the one thats never asked.



Junbug said:


> *Sorry if this is a lame question... What does the Vband do? *


----------

